

Useful Rewrites for Nginx - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/useful-rewrites-for-nginx/

======
BummerCloud
I've found that URL rewrites are one of the primary concerns for those making
the switch to Nginx from Apache. This is a great read, especially for SEO-
minded folks.

------
klochner
Anyone know why they're trying to handle https requests on port 80?

    
    
       server {
         listen 80;
         server_name bedom.com;
         rewrite ^(.*)$ $scheme://www.bedom.com$1;
       }

~~~
marcc
I don't see it. Where does this say https?

~~~
WALoeIII
$scheme would work with the current request's scheme, so http or https. Its a
micro-optimization at best to make it <http://> instead.

------
marcc
Why would we want to 302 redirect instead of 301 on missing www or mistyped
domain names? I'm pretty sure a 301 redirect would be better.

